# Suse Linux 9.1 startet nicht korrekt



## mille (31. Juli 2005)

Hey

Als ich gestern im Makromarkt stand überkam es mich Linux 9.1 zu kaufen. Hauptsächlich aber bezgülich des Handbuchs. Denn die Downloadversionen hab ich ja schon installiert gehabt (aber nach dem ich es zerschossen hatte aufgegeben).

Nun aber habe ich die Packung geöffnet, die DVD eingelegt und installiert. Nun verlangte das System nach einem neustart, welches es auch bekam.
Allerdings passiet ca nach 75% nichts mehr.
Im Detailmodus steht da:


```
Starting PCMCIA                                  done
...
```

dann gehts nicht weiter. Auch eine Neuinstallation hängt an eben jener Stelle.
Laut Handbuch habe ich es einmal mit NOPCMCIA=yes probiert. Bringt aber nichts.

Ich hoffe nun, das Ihr mir helfen könnt? Wieso startet mein linux nicht richtig? Was kann ich tun!
HILFÄÄ!

MfG millz


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (8. August 2005)

Versuch mal im Failsafe-Modus zu booten und dir die Log's anzusehen. Steht sicher etwas drinnen. So weit mir bekannt, musst du im Failsafe die Festplatte auf der dein System läuft von hand mounten. Versuch das mal. Wenn du die Logfiles hast, dann poste Sie doch einfach mal.

Grüsse
Witti


----------

